# do you train your neck if so how often do you train it and what exercises do you use



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

used to train my neck a while back but stopped because while on gear my neck blow up and i started to look like a toad ...recently tho i noticed in the mirror my neck is looking pretty thin in proportion to my body soo i started doing neck raises over a bench front and back and pushing on either side of my head for 30 seconds ish for a few sets ...does anyone else bother training ther neck if so what exercises are you using and how often would you train your neck .


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

samb213 said:


> used to train my neck a while back but stopped because while on gear my neck blow up and i started to look like a toad.


haha brilliant post mate. That was a real treat, please post more.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

I usually put a towel on my head and then hold a dumbell there for a high rep count, if you're serious about it you can get a strap/frame thing that allows you to suspend a plate from your noggin.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

My neck gets plenty of abuse from thai clinching and grappling but maybe once a week I'll get the neck harness out and give it a bash. Other than that I do wrestlers bridges quite often.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

@samb213 how wide is your neck? If you're deadlifting or oly lifting regularly it doesn't seem necessary to do specific neck exercises.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Used to do a combo of neck harness (varying weights and reps), bridges a la Tyson and the old holding a plate on your forehead at the end of the bench. 3-4 times a week.

Your neck is the fastest responding group of muscles btw.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

**** training neck, my traps run high up the back of my neck so its already thick is fck. I could firm a guillitine i reckon :lol:


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

what i do for neck is a lot of rows and shrugs


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Never miss neck day.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a 20 inch neck without any direct training, and it causes me enough problems without trying to make it any bigger...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't need to, the only weight it lifts is my head


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

neck?

behind the neck smith machine presses with light weight where you literally just touch below the back of your head, don't go to deep or risk injury to rotar cuff in this extremely vulnerable position. I took this from Kevan Wilson bb videos seems to help me and he said it helped him strengthen neck which he has previously broken.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

You mean your traps...?


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

I have quite a big neck and traps too, but they are susceptible to injury more than any bodypart.

So, I try to not directly train my neck, though when I did it became very stiff and hard to turn or move my head.


----------

